# Backcountry Access Avy Airbag Consumer Demo



## Juan De Confluence

Hey Buzz,

We are hosting a BCA consumer clinic on Wednesday Dec 5th.
Yeah thats tonight! 6pm-till??

Andy from BCA will be here at the shop, deploying and demonstrating the latest in avy rescue technology.

You can read all the details here from our most recent shop e-mail.
BCA Consumer Demo

We'll be serving some snacks and refreshments, and offering a sweet discount on BCA gear purchased during/ after the demo.

Hope to see you here!

juan


----------

